# Tank Report 8-20, Read!



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I went to the Tank last night for two reasons, to have a change of scenery from SPSP, and also to do a little recon for our FLF fish-in coming up in a few weeks.

As far as the former, yup, it was a change of scenery... as far as the latter, I wish I'd voted for PLO. Unless there's some major change in the marine life, we are going to be doing a lot of picnicking and not much fishing.

We may want to reconsider our plans.

Details. 
Fished from 7pm to 2am through one tide change, Talbot side. Started all the way to the end, (thank heavens for Fish-n-Mate, Inc.), then 3rd LP from the end.. (spent a couple of hours here cuz I'd heard some good things about this spot) and random spots all the way back to the car. Used bloods, shrimp, squid, live-lined baby spot, brined cut bait and fresh. Fished close and far, upstream from bridges, under big bridge open area, next to big bridge concrete piers, under fishing bridge, live-lined bottom, mid-depth and surface.

Fish. 
The place is a nursery. 50+ baby perch and spot under 6", 7 baby rock under 10", 30+ baby toads, 10+ baby blues. The blues wouldn't even rate "cocktail" status. 5-7". Didn't see a catfish.

The highlight of the evening was the one moo-nose I hung. Fought him for 20 min and tried to land him with the assistance of a teenager I enlisted. He couldn't work the Pop-net or control the ray, so I gave up after awhile and cut my line.

I checked lots of other folk's chests and only saw one fish that I would consider a keeper. A horse croaker caught by a teen gal by mistake. It hit a blood while she was reeling in... during the daytime. I sure didn't catch any.

Talked to the ranger. She said it's been very, very slow and only sees an average of one keeper rock per week.


To repeat something, we may want to reconsider our Sep 11 plans.

.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Youngest daughter and myself ventured out last night from about 11:00pm until about 2:30am east side of bay, community beachfront. Tried bloods, shrimp, peeler and fresh cut. Had some nice hits, alot of smaller rod tip action, but in the end only brought in one white perch (of course it was on HER rod, so she outfished me again) that may have measured 6".

Drove down to the 'Peake, and it was packed, but it was Friday night.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Bubba,

from a thread elswhere, mostly about the Croaker Kill, but:

"We're all over the plo area of the Cbay (midbay) and we havent seen any dead floating croakers but we catch the hell outem! 18-20" croaker is fun on ultralight stuff. I've heard all the dead ones are in your area and maybe cbbt. They are heading out of the bay now so lets hope whatever it was is gone!"


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey shaggy,

Was wondering where all the croaker went. Moving out of the bay this early? Interesting. Maybe I'm mis-reading your post.

The one I saw last night was a horse. 18+" no problem. Only one though. Lonely fellow, he must have missed the migration memo.  Haven't seen one that big since PLO a few months ago.

Hate to say that the Tank was a waste of time, but... it was. Would rather play with the spot, blue and occasional rock at SPSP.

.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Bubba,
Next time try the end of the Cambridge side with live Peelers. It does seem like an off year for the Choptank. September is a week and a half away. I never fished the Talbot side, always fished the Cambridge. Hopefully it will get better. Getting ready to head out the door for CHSP..do some pier and surf fishing. Tight lines!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hey murph,

Thanks, I'll try your advice the next time I go there. 

Not planning going again until I hear something's being caught making it worth the trip. Maybe in the fall.

Good luck at CH.

.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*With the exception of the late fall run,*

the Tank has been a total waste of time for the last three years in a row! If I were you guys I would re-think the location for the FLF bye bye fling.

I know of several people that will not be attending this event just because it's being held at the Tank. For some people, thats a long drive for a cookout. 

IMHO, now that BB has posted a current report it's time to take a new poll on the location for this event.....Tightlines


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Murph is right about the Peelers*

Use them at the end and you might stand a 15%chance of hooking into a Big Black Drum.Use them near the brige pillings and you'll get keeper Rock.Spot is good too.But Spot(cut or live) and live Peelers are the ticket and will work on Stripers and Sea Trout(if they're around).9-15"Blues and Stripers(12-23") will hit Gottcha Plugs at the end if you have room to use them.Its still too early but in September-December will have better size Stripers possibly a 30"er.Walleye type lures(Plastics)will take lots of Sea Trout if they're thick but Stripers will hit them too.Give it a while;need some cold air to come in.BRING ON THE FALL RUN!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Why not Sandy Point*

Its closer and bigger Stripers are there.SPSP seems to have better reports too.PLO is a waste of time for a 2hr drive;mite as well go to DE.Choptank is great for Trout if the Salinity is high;Sea Trout will be in there thick if they're there.SPSP seems to be more logical;Whatcha think?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Happy, something else is going on there that weekend (maybe seafood festival) and parking and space may be a premium. I figure PLO may be the best bet, but it is called fishing, so go, have fun with friends and enjoy. 

Me, have to try and get off two Saturdays in a row, close friend's (who passed not too long ago, God bless her), son is getting married on the 18th, and feel I should be there, and as noted, more to life than fishing and or catching. Life is about friends, so pay attention to details.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

if you go to PLO you'll be into fish. jumbo spot, nice size croaker, blue fish (they're getting bigger also), alot of baby flounder but i've seen at least three keepers in the last couple weeks, and rockfish. we've seen schools of breaking fish, normally in the early morning or late evening. i even caught one trout last week about a little over 14 inches. i live about an 1hr and half from PLO, it's not exactly close, but i fish there coz i know i'll catch fish. the tank is a little further, but my luck at the tank in a word...sucks. but like i said earlier, i'll go coz it's not entirely about the fishing on that day. just something to think about.

fish-on


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat, first, I am glad you are recovering from your ordeal. We've never met, but I feel that I know you from this board and I hope to fish with you someday. Second, I agree. The location for the FLF event needs to change. After going last night, I may be one of those who decides to back out if it stays at the Tank. Waste of time there right now. Too bad cuz it's a good location for a picnic.

SP is busy with the Maryland Seafood Festival. PLO is a long drive, but if they're still hitting down there, it may be worth it. I don't know enough about DE to comment on it. Another place that may be a possible is Tilghman Island. Down near the point is a big open area for parking and casting from shore. Used to tear up the blue and rock there years ago. Don't know if anything is hitting now or not. As everywhere else, nightime was better than daytime there, and sometimes the skeeters can be really bad. I'm not recommending Tilghman, but it may be worth a look.

Not my call. 
*Ping - Orest.*

BigJeff, I bet the other side of the Tank bridge is cool when there's fish there, but I'm guessing that there isn't much there right now. I didn't just fish the end... I fished the whole length of the bridge. Also the ranger said it's been slooooow averaging only one keeper a week.

.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Had some bait left from the Tank trip and went to SPSP tonight for a few hours. Started at the point and there wasn't anything but little spot and surfing sized waves. Moved down to the tree and my buddies were down there. The blue were thick. Didn't matter where you casted. Good sized too. Went from 16" to 20". Kept half a dozen, tossed the rest back. After an hour they shut down and I started getting dink rock. Was spoiled from the blues and the wind was starting to get brutal, so I came home.

This is in the Tank thread because I was glad I wasn't there.  

.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Man that's a real bummer Bubba. Thought you'd at least get into some cats. Raining here in OC but I'll try the surf in the morning. Hat's right, the Tank has been a bust for 3 yrs. now.

I didn't think the Jason fling was about catching fish but about saying good by to a friend. If it's changed to PLO I'll have to say good by to Jason in my own way. The round trip drive is more than I want to do in one day.

Catman.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

catfish said:


> I didn't think the Jason fling was about catching fish but about saying good by to a friend.


Good point. Sorry if I stirred the pot here. The Tank would be a good place for a cookout if the weather is ok. I just wanted folks not to expect much fishing. 
Cats. There may have been some there, but anywhere near the bridges, the toads were hitting any cut bait thrown.

Good luck in OC.
.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Every event this board*

has ever held has been about fishing. Yes, we would center it around a cause but fishing has been involved also in a big way. Guys let me tell you, Jason wouldn't have it any other way. Thats why were all here, were fisherman at heart.

With that said Nick dose make a good point. That being the case why not pick a park someplace with a central location to everyone for a cookout. Better yet, make a reservation at a restaurant or a Crab house for the AMF get together.

IMHO, it just doesn't make any sense to drive to a fishing pier that holds no fishery to have a cookout. You know, we could ask Jason where he would like to have this thing? After all, it is his day!.....Tightlines


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> Yes, we would center it around a cause but fishing has been involved also in a big way. With that said Nick dose make a good point. That being the case why not pick a park someplace with a central location to everyone for a cookout. Better yet, make a reservation at a restaurant or a Crab house for the AMF get together. IMHO, it just doesn't make any sense to drive to a fishing pier that holds no fishery to have a cookout.


Agree. The Tank is too far to drive for just a cookout. 
The problem is where is close to everybody considering folks are planning on coming from near and far?? Somebody will have to drive a ways.

I stirred this pot so I'll make some suggestions:

Picnic. 
Jonas Green Park, Annapolis, on Rt 450 near the old Severn River Bridge, 5 min from Rt 50. Shady, picnic tables, porta potty, decent scenery, and on the water. Not much chance of catching anything exciting unless it's been dry lately. Occasional spot, blue, rock. 

Crab House. 
Harris Crab House, Kent Narrows. Can't go wrong there. May have to make reservations if a crowd. Afterwards we could toss a lure on the other side of the narrows.

Something different.
Attend the Maryland Seafood Festival at SPSP as a group. Variety of food and music. Went last year. Good time. Fish afterwards. If we do this, I suggest we move the time later in the day. 

I don't have a preference. Just making suggestions.

.


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm thinking of leaving my ocean city vaction a day early so I can stop and fish with you guys on the 11th. 

I'm going to a convention the 7th-12th in OC but I have to be back here early on the 12th for the season opener at Fed-EX with my beloved Redskins! I can't get over the fact I'm a real season ticket holder!( which I can't afford!)

But thats for another board not to many Skin fans here! thats okay I have met two of ya'll and I must say you guys are as nice in person as on the board.
A big thanks to Scorpion Ray? for the squid bait, sorry can't remember if it was John or Ray.

From what I have read the fishing has not been good at the tank this year but that all could change in the next two weeks..closer to three weeks away still may I suggest everyone email who ever is running this then we can change the spot on the fly.

Just my 2 cents.

lata guys,
Tricks


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*All right locals!*

Ya gotta remeber ther will be those driving from outta state...ie,,,ME!Let's not make this complicated,lets get on sum feesh,have a good time(stay away from the brown bag),and wish FLF a bye-bye!



Please just agree on a sight!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

As a 'tank "veteran" I can assure you things are NOT going to change all that much in two weeks. Even if the water temps dropped 20 degrees, you still have the salinity factor. I loved the 'tank during the three year drought, and it'll produce keeper rock in October no matter what the salinity because those itty-bitty fish will still be there. Just my two cents, but its a hard-earned two cents!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Could always do Assateague...the drum should be running by then.

I think everyone knows my opinion on this year's bay season--except for throwing lures for stripers at the Narrows, I won't be fishing it anymore. Complete waste of time with the salinity crash.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Sf*



sand flea said:


> Could always do Assateague...the drum should be running by then.
> 
> I think everyone knows my opinion on this year's bay season--except for throwing lures for stripers at the Narrows, I won't be fishing it anymore. Complete waste of time with the salinity crash.


During this time of year what exactly are you expecting to catch? I remember catching some keeper trout a few years back. We actually caught a couple of keeper flounder then also............


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The crab house idea sounds great to me. Maybe somewhere in the DC area. Anyone over that way have any suggestions?

Catman.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Big Rad,

Iffin' you are talking about AI (and Flea, may be up for that shindig, just might have to 4x some out there), but mid Seprember, blues should be around, water temps depending, flounder, may be some early stripers, lings, shark and AI flounder, if too warm bugs may be arounds, but September is schweeeeeet, on the Island.

Me, June, July and August are the times I avoided on AI, October is when the action heats up and drum get thrown in for a couple of weeks, but no tourists after the holiday, and is when the regulars start appearing, and late October November, well that's for the die hards, or idiots, depending on your outlook.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

IF AI is a possibility then we might as well consider IRI. It will be a lot easier for people without 4x4 and you can fish the inlet, jetty or surf and plenty of room for a picnic. And if the fishing sucks we could head to CHSP and give it a try.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Axon, IRI would be good too, surf and jetty, and spots to eat  .

Bubba, why Harris's Crab House, personally, I'd rather drive across that "God forsaken bridge" to hit Jimmy Cantlers spot near Annapolis (not that Harris's is bad, just too close to home).

Jonas Green Park, quaint, shady, but often crowded on nice weekend days, got the old Severn River bridge for fishing (if it's still there for fishing), and maybe some crab traps. Me personally, caught between a rock and a hardplace, FLF's fling the 11th or the wedding of the son of a dear friend who passed earlier this year (yeah, family conflicts, but at my age, weddings are a lot more fun than the other things us older "farts" are getting to attend) on the 18th, and I am trying to work out both, but if I can't, maybe Nick and I can do our own thing to say goodbye to Jason, and it better include raw oysters  .

Anyhow, went to the "Peake, lots of people, but no action, and, that said, pier still looked clean, and parking receipt stayed in the Jeep tonight, as did the rods, (but, I did write down everything on a piece of paper, God bless America, time, number, amount paid and all, better safe than sorry).


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

If we want to fish IRI gets my vote. If we want to meet at a crab hours Cantler's gets my vote. We're running out of time.

Hey Shaggy, had a couple plates of oysters at the Embers here in OC last night. They we small but cold and salty.

Nick.(Catman Won't Work On The Laptop)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's my two cents. I'm pretty sure that FLF wants to fish, no better way to go for that guy. Choptank seems to be a bust this year, it was actually pretty good two years ago, but seems to be dead this year. PLO is a good idea but it does get packed on the weekend and trying to fit 30+ people onto an already packed pier probably won't be a good idea plus it's a long drive for several people. IRI would be a better idea since there should be ample room for people to fish. Plus there are several other locations that are nearby if it is slow. FLF should post his opinion soon.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I suggested Harris Crab House only because it was close to Kent Narrows for fishing. Cantlers is fine with me, in fact, preferred.

Another thought. 
Everybody wants eat and to fish. I believe we agree that the only places on western shore that have a chance of catching anything are SPSP and PLO. Everybody agrees that PLO is too far and will probably be crowded. That leaves SPSP. Yes, the seafood festival is there... but... 

How about we all meet at Cantlers for dinner, then hit SPSP once the festival is winding down? Fishing won't be decent until after dark anyways. That also gives folks who are having physical challenges a chance to take part in at least part of the festivities. 

.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey catman/shaggy I was thinking about you when I was in New Orleans last week sucking down them oysters($6.00) a dozen on the half shell,nice and big/fat juicey(sp) and very tasty. I couldn't make it to FLF's get together if it's to far don't want to leave the live stock with the wife for the day or all hell will break out.Just a suggestion,why not have a bunch of us pool together some money and buy some bushels of crabs and steam them ourselves and the others bring the drinks and what ever else we want,but first find a spot where we can all meet,eat,drink,fish and say our goodby's. Just a thought!!!!!! What do you think.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*How bout Cape Henlopen*

Its easier to fish than IRI;I'll go with Plo or the Tank too.I somewhat agre with Flea but theres always a 24" Striper around even those Conowingo(head of the Bay) guys catch 40"Striper in the Fall.So theres always a good chance for big Stripers nomater what Salinity but if you want them Trout, Flounder,and Big Blues your going to have to go south(PLO)or head east(Delaware).Cape Henlopen will still have Spots,Croaker,and Kings, till the 1st week of Oct;Flounder,Trout,Stripers,Blues,etc will be gorging up all the 2-3"Spots and Mullet that are around(they'll be supper thick in a cupple weeks).You have the Pier and the Flats next to it.If all goes as planed the Cape Henlopen Point will be open to beach fishermen.How bout Cape Henlopen;what cha say?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Well*

My take is *I* want to fish and *I* want *everybody* to catch fish also. So I would suggest PLO or IRI. AI is kind of out of it because of the permit problem. If we can't decide on that then I guess it just won't happen. I could be on my way to FL by then. When this started I didn't want it to be any trouble. Now it looks like a mess. Lets get it together and catch some fish!!!!!


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*I couldn't agree more*

I can travle to any of these places. Don't get much time to fish this year so where ever it I am in. PLO sounds great to me.
- Surfman

Just hate seeing one of us having to tleave the board...


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I agree. Was starting to wish I hadn't mentioned anything about the Tank nursery.

Getting a consensus here looks unlikely... so: 

FLF, it's your party... you pick. Where's it going to be?

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*There is a new poll for FLF Fling.*

Please go to link and vote.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12455


----------



## tricks (Aug 1, 2004)

You need a permit for AI now or do you mean to get in? That would work good for me since I'll be in OC that weekend but may be out of the way for the others in the group


----------

